# Nice muzzy buck!



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

My buddy sent me this picture on sunday. It's his buddies step daughter. I personally don't know the girl, but amazing late season buck.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats a fine looking deer and hunter too!!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Congratulations to the young lady on a Super Stud buck!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck. What county was it taken?


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

not sure, I'm going to try and figure that out, also a green score. Any guesses? I think around 150.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

That buck looks very symmetrical. Nice deer.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Super looking buck...Congrats. Young Lady....JIM....CL....


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

Great Buck! I love muzzy's will never try any other broadhead.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

muzzle loader.


----------



## bhburgess (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Nice. Congrats!!


----------

